# Just bought old convertible car-advice



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So I thought I'd buy my wife something "fun" for out 20th anniversary. 
Picked up a 2000 Chrysler Sebring JX convertible for $1,700.
155,000 mi runs great. Top is only 5 yr old. Excellent radial tires. Currently inspected and my mechanic said it'll pass inspection no problem. 
Looking for old car maintenance advice
What's a good "high mileage" motor oil?
Should I change trans. oil or will that just cause problems? 
Any other suggestions other than have head examined for buying it?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

You wont buy a tractor without a cab but will buy a car without one?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> You wont buy a tractor without a cab but will buy a car without one?


Yep! Lol


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I didn't know a 2000 model car was considered old. Here I was expecting this thread to be about something from the 50s-60s.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

FarmerCline said:


> I didn't know a 2000 model car was considered old. Here I was expecting this thread to be about something from the 50s-60s.


Me Too !!! You plan on take'n her to the drive inn movie and stop by the Big Boy for a burger and shake ? 20 yrs and the candle is still burning  . don't forget the little blue pills you know he one's with the V on them !!!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If the car has interference motor you may want to replace the timing belt and water pump


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

snowball said:


> Me Too !!! You plan on take'n her to the drive inn movie and stop by the Big Boy for a burger and shake ? 20 yrs and the candle is still burning  . don't forget the little blue pills you know he one's with the V on them !!!


I don't need little blue pills. 
She's tired of me bugging her for_____all the time as it is!

Anyway, think changing trans fluid is worth it?
What else? 
Think there's a better oil for older cars? Doesn't seem to consume oil.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Amsoil if it doesn't go through oil. Napa synthetic if you want cheaper. Test the coolant. Plugs and wires are cheap and easy and probably needed sooner than later. Check the belts.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Change the oil with whatever you have, or can get cheap. Its a cheap beater car. Lets not over think this one...oh and dont put much un needed money into it...The value is only going one direction on that car...


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Be weary of changing the transmission fluid if hasn't been changed regularly in the past. Made that mistake with a 2003 Buick Century changed the transmission oil and it open up a whole can of worms the crude seems to hold the worn pieces in place replacing it with new oil upsets that balance and cause all kind of problems had the choice to rebuild the transmission or scrap the car the rebuild cost was more then the car was worth so it went to scrap....


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> So I thought I'd buy my wife something "fun" for out 20th anniversary.
> Picked up a 2000 Chrysler Sebring JX convertible for $1,700.
> 155,000 mi runs great. Top is only 5 yr old. Excellent radial tires. Currently inspected and my mechanic said it'll pass inspection no problem.
> Looking for old car maintenance advice
> ...


Happy anniversary. Does she know what her gift is going to be?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bonfire said:


> Happy anniversary. Does she know what her gift is going to be?


Thanks Bonfire. Yeah we took it out last night.
I'm paying taxes on it, didn't try to make it an agriculture write off. Haha. 
The radio button lights and the steering column lights don't work. All the buttons are black at night. Other instruments are lit.
Never had this happen on a vehicle/tractor. 
Fuse? Or something worse?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I vote light bulb. $0.50 cent fix. After you get to it. A couple of billable hours latee.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Did you tie a bow on it before you gave it to her ? I mean the car JD was that farmer pissed that you parked in his corn field ?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That problem with the lights is most likely the illumination fuse......illuminates the radio, and instrument panel as well as lighting for window switches, etc.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Have you got an estimate for a roof, etc (a new cab)?

I think you may have been better off buying a car with a built in roof.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Change the oil with whatever you have, or can get cheap. Its a cheap beater car. Lets not over think this one...oh and dont put much un needed money into it...The value is only going one direction on that car...


Thanks for the uplifting advice!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Have you got an estimate for a roof, etc (a new cab)?
> I think you may have been better off buying a car with a built in roof.


Conv roof in great shape except one spot where back window and top need to be glued back together. Looks like a easy fix.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I meant a real roof...


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Thanks for the uplifting advice! definitely


You are definitely a candidate for Rock Automotive.... www.rockauto.com

Everything for an 'older' car (or truck) cheap......

Just ask Deadmoose.....


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Old???? Gee we've never owned a vehicle newer than a 98....


----------

